# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Новичок

## Арина

Привет всем!
Уже несколько месяцев посещаю ваш форум и решила, что пора активно принимать участие. Я на третьем курсе филфака, изучаю русский и словацкий язык и литературу. К сожалению, у меня нет почти никакого опыта в общении по-русски. Поскольку в начале следующего года пробуду 4 месяца в Петербурге, хотелось бы получить чуточку опыта. И, конечно, узнать что-то о жизни в России и Питере. Помогите мне, пожалуйста, исправить ошибки, я знаю, что их будет немало, но с удовольствием приму все критики.

----------


## Оля

> Привет всем!
> Уже несколько месяцев посещаю ваш форум и решила, что пора активно принимать участие. Я на третьем курсе филфака, изучаю русский и словацкий язык и литературу. К сожалению, у меня нет почти никакого опыта в общении по-русски. Поскольку в начале следующего года пробуду 4 месяца в Петербурге, хотелось бы получить чуточку опыта. И, конечно, узнать что-то о жизни в России и Питере. Помогите мне, пожалуйста, исправить ошибки, я знаю, что их будет немало, но с удовольствием приму всю критику.

 Арина, ОТЛИЧНО!
Честное, слово, я подумала, что это написала русская!
У тебя отличный русский язык, всего одна маленькая ошибка  ::  
Добро пожаловать.  
P.S. Crovakia - это где?  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Добро пожаловать!  :: 
Твой язык почти идеален.

----------


## Арина

Спасибо, ребята!
Я не ожидала, что мой первый пост получит такой комплимент. Честное слово! 
Crovakia- это сочетание CROatia и sloVAKIA. Я по маме словачка, а по папе хорватка. Не считаю нужным присоединиться только к одной стороне  ::

----------


## Indra

> Добро пожаловать! 
> Твой язык почти идеален.

  Получше иных русских  ::

----------


## Indra

> Спасибо, ребята!
> Я не ожидала, что мой первый пост получит такой комплимент. Честное слово! 
> Crovakia- это сочетание CROatia и sloVAKIA. Я по маме словачка, а по папе хорватка. Не считаю нужным присоединиться только к одной стороне

  Ну, раз так, то по национальности ты будешь кроватка  ::

----------


## Арина

Возможно  :: 
Вы все русские? Извините на любопытстве.

----------


## Alware

> Возможно 
> Вы все русские? Извините на любопытстве.

 здесь все русские, ты - в первую очередь  ::

----------


## Оля

> Возможно 
> Вы все русские? Извините за любопытство.

 Многие  ::

----------


## Alware

[quote=Оля] 

> Возможно 
> Вы все русские? Извините за любопытство.

 Многие  :: [/quote:2zfxfzlj] 
Четверо

----------


## Арина

Ой, как хорошо!   ::  
Я боялась, что мой русский будет архаичный, потому что мы на факультете с ним встречаемся только через литературные произведения 18-ых и 19-х веков.

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Alware] 

> Originally Posted by "Арина":2chwq47o  Возможно 
> Вы все русские? Извините за любопытство.   Многие

 Четверо[/quote:2chwq47o]
"Огласите весь список, пожалуйста!" (ц.)   ::  
Привет, Аринка!  Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Alware

[quote=Lampada] 

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by "Арина":1z1ltyvy  Возможно 
> Вы все русские? Извините за любопытство.   Многие    Четверо

 "Огласите весь список, пожалуйста!" (ц.)   ::  
Привет, Аринка!  Добро пожаловать![/quote:1z1ltyvy] 
To force to indicate one's ethnicity is against the law in the RF

----------


## Арина

Не надо! Господи, я не хочу, чтобы подумали, что я какой-то разведчик. Я только очень рада, что набралась смелости писать по-русски. С русскими   ::

----------


## Alware

> Не надо! Господи, я не хочу, чтобы подумали, что я какой-то разведчик. Я только очень рада, что набралась смелости писать по-русски. С русскими

 Что значит "набралась смелости"? Срусскими только смело  и надо. Я бы даже сказал "нагло"   ::  
хе хе

----------


## Оля

> Ой, как хорошо!   
> Я боялась, что мой русский будет архаичным, потому что мы на факультете с ним встречаемся только через литературные произведения 18-го и 19-го веков.

----------


## Арина

Давайте, исправляйте  ::  Если бы я только научила на филфаке... 
Знает ли кто-то что-нибудь о Невском институте?

----------


## Alware

> Давайте, исправляйте  Если бы я только научила на филфаке... 
> Знает ли кто-нибудьчто-нибудь о Невском институте?

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  Давайте, исправляйте  Если бы я только научила на филфаке... 
> Знает ли кто-нибудьчто-нибудь о Невском институте?

 Почему?

----------


## Alware

[quote=Арина] 

> Originally Posted by "Арина":1kv801ji  Давайте, исправляйте  Если бы я только научила на филфаке... 
> Знает ли кто-нибудьчто-нибудь о Невском институте?

 Почему?[/quote:1kv801ji] 
Да хз.   ::   Просто так говорят.

----------


## Оля

"Кто-нибудь" обычно говорят вместо в вопросительном предложении, типа такого, как ты задала. 
Например:
- "Кто-нибудь это знает?"
- "Я уверена, что кто-то знает и молчит."   ::  
"Кто-то" - это более конкретное понятие, чем "кто-нибудь".

----------


## Alware

> "Кто-нибудь" обычно говорят в вопросительном предложении, типа такого, как ты задала.

 I think she's worried about that double нибудь in that sentense

----------


## Арина

> "Кто-нибудь" обычно говорят вместо в вопросительном предложении, типа такого, как ты задала. 
> Например:
> - "Кто-нибудь это знает?"
> - "Я уверена, что кто-то знает и молчит."   
> "Кто-то" - это более конкретное понятие, чем "кто-нибудь".

 Поняла!   ::

----------


## Орчун

Я тоже на третьем курсе но я ничто не знаю о русском языке  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я тоже на третьем курсе, но я ничего не знаю о русском языке

 Ну я бы так не сказала   ::

----------


## Орчун

лол  ::

----------


## Alware

> лол

 heh

----------


## Арина

> Я тоже на третьем курсе но я ничто не знаю о русском языке

 Мне тоже казалось, что ничего не знаю, а вот...

----------


## Орчун

Я должен заниматся больше.я,к солежению немного знаю по-русски.dunno what to do to improve my russian  ::

----------


## Alware

> dunno what to do to improve my russian

 just drink eleven vodkas

----------


## Орчун

Rakı is my fav drink,never change it  ::

----------


## Арина

> Я должен заниматся больше.я,к солежению немного знаю по-русски.dunno what to do to improve my russian

 I think you should read a lot. And watch some movies, listen russian music and learn lyrics. That's how i started. And since you're 3rd year, i believe you know something   ::

----------


## Vadim84

[quote=Арина] 

> Originally Posted by "Арина":w9vq2uq9  Давайте, исправляйте  Если бы я только научила на филфаке... 
> Знает ли кто-нибудьчто-нибудь о Невском институте?

 Почему?[/quote:w9vq2uq9]
Может, это поможет. 
КТО-НИБУДЬ кого-нибудь, мест. нвопр. Какой-нибудь человек или безразлично кто. Кто-нибудь знает об этом? Позови кого-нибудь. 
КТО-ТО кого-то, мест. неопр. Некое существо, некое лицо, некто. Кто-то прячется в кустах. 
(выдержки из словаря Ожегова)    

> "Кто-то" - это более конкретное понятие, чем "кто-нибудь".

 Я бы так не сказал. По-моему, они одинаково неконкретны  ::

----------


## Alware

> Может, это поможет. 
> КТО-НИБУДЬ кого-нибудь, мест. нвопр. Какой-нибудь человек или безразлично кто. Кто-нибудь знает об этом? Позови кого-нибудь. 
> КТО-ТО кого-то, мест. неопр. Некое существо, некое лицо, некто. Кто-то прячется в кустах. 
> (выдержки из словаря Ожегова)

 Помогает по-маленьку

----------


## Орчун

[quote=Арина] 

> Я тоже на третьем курсе но я ничто не знаю о русском языке

 Мне тоже казалось, что ничего не знаю, а вот...[/quote:1brz1u9l]  
но мне действительно казаться что я немного изучил по русски три года ::  i even hesitate when using the verb,изучать или изучить   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я должен заниматься больше.я,к сожалению немного знаю по-русски.

  

> но мне действительно кажется, что я немного ("не много" is better here) научился русскому за три года

 or "не_много изучил русский".

----------


## Орчун

Arina,im watching russian movies and listening to russian music and bla bla...but it strikes me that i should try hard this year.cuz i got 2 more years to graduate from the university,this year and the next year.I don't wanna be a guy who doesn't know any Russian though finished Russian and Russian Literature department...

----------


## Орчун

Оля огромное спасибо вам за помощь.much appreciated  ::

----------


## Alware

> Оля огромное спасибо вам за помощь.much appreciated

 And don't forget about raki, it also helps  ::

----------


## Арина

> Arina,im watching russian movies and listening to russian music and bla bla...but it strikes me that i should try hard this year.cuz i got 2 more years to graduate from the university,this year and the next year.I don't wanna be a guy who doesn't know any Russian though finished Russian and Russian Literature department...

 That's why i'm saving money since 1st year. And finаlly i'm going to Russia  :: ))
Фильмы сделали на меня большое влияние. Я это узнала, когда на экзамене начала цитировать Антона Городецкого из Дозора   ::   К счастью, преподавательница не очень в курсе с русским кино  ::  (или к созжалению)   ::

----------


## Оля

> Фильмы оказали на меня большое влияние. Я это узнала, когда на экзамене начала цитировать Антона Городецкого из Дозора    К счастью, преподавательница не очень знакома с русским кино  (или к сожалению)

 "В курсе" требует родительного падежа: "в курсе русского кино" (но мне кажется, это плохо звучит). Так, как ты сказала, тоже нормально, но только для разговорной речи, когда не успеваешь подумать, какой падеж нужен  ::

----------


## Арина

Нужно ли слово «интернет» писать через большую букву?

----------


## Арина

«Дожди в Москве *будут идти* всю неделю»
Это правильно?

----------


## Alware

> «Дожди в Москве *будут идти* всю неделю»
> Это правильно?

 абсолютно

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> тоже нормально, но только для разговорной речи, когда не успеваешь подумать, какой падеж нужен

 Разве это случается с русскими ?  ::

----------


## Alware

[quote=Katyusha Grib] 

> тоже нормально, но только для разговорной речи, когда не успеваешь подумать, какой падеж нужен

 Разве это случается с русскими ?  :: [/quote:3e0l2n84] 
С некоторыми, видимо, да  ::

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=Katyusha Grib] 

> тоже нормально, но только для разговорной речи, когда не успеваешь подумать, какой падеж нужен

 Разве это случается с русскими ?  :: [/quote:32chfhjc]
Со мной - точно нет!!!  ::

----------


## Оля

Со мной - нет, но с некоторыми случается. В разговорной речи.

----------


## Оля

> Нужно ли слово «интернет» писать с большой буквы?

 По правилам вроде нужно, но многие пишут с маленькой. Я, например.  ::

----------


## Арина

Спасибо, Оля! У меня новый вопрос   ::  
На экзамене получила задание просклонять имя Чарли Чаплин. Мне задал муки творительный падеж...   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Чарли Чаплиным

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я что-то не верю, что Арина не русско-говорящая изначально. Слишком у нее хороший язык для нерусского.

----------


## Арина

> Я что-то не верю, что Арина не русско-говорящая изначально. Слишком у нее хороший язык для нерусского.

 Как тебя уверить? Разве бы русские клали вопроси такого вида?

----------


## Vadim84

> На экзамене получила задание просклонять имя Чарли Чаплин. Мне задал муки творительный падеж...

 Неудивительно, если даже некоторые русские не могут его просклонять правильно  ::   

> Чарли Чаплиным

 Чарли Чаплин*о*м
Чаплин - не русская фамилия. 
Ньютон*о*м, Дарвин*о*м. 
Но Путин*ы*м, Толст*ы*м.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://www.google.com/search?client=ope ... 8&oe=utf-8

----------


## Арина

Дело в том, что на занятиях сказали, что иностранные фамилии мужского рода склоняются как существительные. Я так и написала (Чаплином), но наконец это исправили на Чаплиным.

----------


## Оля

> Как тебя уверить? Разве_ русские стали бы задавать такие вопросы?

 Насчет Чаплина - видимо, просто так "исторически сложилось". Стал нам слишком родным, и мы его фамилию стали склонять как русскую  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0  %BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%BC&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

 Хорошо, пусть будет *Всеволодом* Чаплиным, но когда мы говорим о  *Чарли* Чаплине, то окончание творительного падежа должно выглядеть только так - Чарли Чаплин*о*м. 
Сравни в том же Google:
"чарли чаплин*ы*м" - 582
"чарли чаплин*о*м" - 971 
Перевес небольшой, но что поделаешь - неграмотных много.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Грамота.ру говорит, что Вадим84 прав.

----------


## Vadim84

Это весьма распространенная ошибка - писать иностранные фамилии в творительном падеже через -ым-. Достаточно сказать, что моя школьная учительница русского языка однажды допустила эту ошибку! Мне пришлось ей показать соответствующее правило в учебнике русского языка, по которому мы занимались.

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by Орчун  Оля огромное спасибо вам за помощь.much appreciated    And don't forget about raki, it also helps

 
yup it helps a lot  ::  btw Arina I'm planning to go to Russia next summer.I bet it will be a good oppurtunity for me to improve my Russian.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> btw Arina I'm planning to go to Russia next summer.

 Where are you going in particular?

----------


## Орчун

Moscow,St.Petersburg...dunno for sure.I intend to be enrolled to a russian learning course for a few months in Moscow.I don't know whether it's possible or not...If I'll have time i'ma travel around Russia.

----------


## Арина

> Moscow,St.Petersburg...dunno for sure.I intend to be enrolled to a russian learning course for a few months in Moscow.I don't know whether it's possible or not...If I'll have time i'ma travel around Russia.

 Мои друзья мне рекомендовали летний курс в Пушкинском институте, в Москве. Может быть, ты о нем уже знаешь. Я собиралась поехать туда, но потом получила место в Питере на вес семестр   ::

----------


## Оля

> на весь семестр

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Oh, Piter rules  ::  Он всяко круче Москвы! Ты правильно выбрала место.
Москва слишком шумная, перенаселенная, а Питер красивый, спокойный, северный город  ::  И там Финский залив есть. И там каналы, много каналов. И мосты раздвижные, и Шпиль Адмиралтейства, и Невский Проспект, и сады, и дворцы, и я не знаю что еще. 
А что в Москве? Кремль да Москва-Река  ::  
P.S. Да не воззлится Оля на меня  ::

----------


## Оля

> И там Финский залив есть.

 С которого страшно дует   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Oh, Piter rules  Он всяко круче Москвы! Ты правильно выбрала место.
> Москва слишком шумная, перенаселенная, а Питер красивый, спокойный, северный город  И там Финский залив есть. И там каналы, много каналов. И мосты раздвижные, и Шпиль Адмиралтейства, и Невский Проспект, и сады, и дворцы, и я не знаю что еще. 
> А что в Москве? Кремль да Москва-Река  
> P.S. Да не воззлится Оля на меня

 Москва - порт пяти морей  ::  И останкинская башня.

----------


## Оля

> Москва - порт пяти морей

 Это как?   ::

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Москва - порт пяти морей   Это как?

 "Из Москвы можно добраться до Валаама, Соловецких островов и Питера. Можно вниз по Волге дойти до Астрахани и Ростова. Можно посетить Казань, Елабугу, Набережные Челны и Пермь. Другими словами, Москва – порт пяти морей."  http://www.votpusk.ru/edit/text1.asp?ID=3896

----------


## Оля

Как-нибудь попробую   ::

----------


## Арина

«конь» и «лошадь»- это синонимы?
В котором контексте использовать первое, а в котором другое выражение?

----------


## Wowik

> И мосты раздвижные,

 И мосты разводные,

----------


## Wowik

> «конь» и «лошадь»- это синонимы?
> В каком контексте использовать первое, а в котором другое выражение?

 «конь» - male. He-horse
«лошадь» - female. She-horse 
1. Когда хотите подчеркнуть пол животного. 
"У моей лошади будут жеребята". 
2. В зоологии в названии видов животных - лошадь. "Лошадь Пржвальского".
3. "Конь" в более возвышенном стиле речи, а также в архаичном, сказочном стиле. "Лошадь" в обыденном стиле речи.
"Конь буланый", "Конёк-горбунок"
"Конь" - старое общеславянское слово.
4. Устойчивые словосочетания, поговорки, пословицы надо запоминать. Но там чаще "конь" см. пункт 3.
"Быть на коне".
"Попал под лошадь"
"Дареному коню в зубы не смотрят"
5. Шахматы. Knight = Конь.
"Лошадью ходи!" - просторечье.

----------


## Арина

Спасибо!
А «пес» и «собака» тот же случай?

----------


## Оля

> А «пес» и «собака» тот же случай?

 СОБАКА - Домашнее животное семейства собачьих, используемое для охраны, охоты и других целей. 
ПЁС - Самец собаки; кобель. // Собака.  www.gramota.ru

----------


## Wowik

> А «пес» и «собака» тот же случай?

 Практически да.  
«пес» - male
«собака» - female 
1. "У моей собаки будут щенки"
2. "Собака Динго"
3. "Что ты брешешь? Пес смердячий!". "Пес" - тоже общеславянское слово.
4. В устойчивых сочетаниях и т.п. "собака" почаще.
"Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"
5. В шахматах нету. 
6. В некоторых областях употребляют "собака" как слово мужского рода. 
"Твой собака ко мне на двор забежал"

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Арина  А «пес» и «собака» тот же случай?   Практически да.  
> «пес» - male
> «собака» - female 
> 1. "У моей собаки будут щенки"
> 2. "Собака Динго"
> 3. "Что ты брешешь? Пес смердячий!". "Пес" - тоже общеславянское слово.
> 4. В устойчивых сочетаниях и т.п. "собака" почаще.
> "Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"
> 5. В шахматах нету. 
> ...

 This is language forum. Не забывайте ставить точечки над буквой "йо".

----------


## Wowik

> This is language forum. Не забывайте ставить точечки над буквой "йо".

 Я делал Copy/Paste   ::

----------


## Арина

Значит нужно писать «ещё»? Потому что я часто замечаю в русских текстах форму «еще»...
То же самое с еж, елка,...  ::

----------


## Wowik

Кажется "кот" и "кошка" более сложный случай. 
1. "У моей кошки будут котяти".
2. "Ангорская кошка", но "Сиамский кошка" и "Сиамский кот".
КОТ м. самец кошки. КОШКА м. самка кошки.  :: 
3. "Кот" звучит тоже более возвышенно, но "кошка" есть и в польском, да и от того же корня, похоже. "Кот" в болгарском и в польском. А вот в сербском и словенском "Мачка"
4. "Черная кошка перебежала дорогу". "Кот учёный". "Не всё коту масленица, придет и великий пост". "Купить кота в мешке"
"Между ними кошка пробежала", 
5. Опять нет в шахматах. 
6. Есть просторечный вариант "Кошак" для мужского рода.

----------


## Alware

> Значит нужно писать «ещё»? Потому что я часто замечаю в русских текстах форму «еще»...
> То же самое с еж, елка,...

 Все русские - ленивые алкоголики.

----------


## Wowik

Ещё говорят, что "Лошадь" в Сибири не очень-то и употребляют(употребляли).

----------


## Alware

> Ещё говорят, что "Лошадь" в Сибири не очень-то и употребляют(употребляли).

 "Лошадь" в сибири употребляют всегда (в оценке мощности двигателя автомобиля)

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  Значит нужно писать «ещё»? Потому что я часто замечаю в русских текстах форму «еще»...
> То же самое с еж, елка,...    Все русские - ленивые алкоголики.

   ::

----------


## Indra

> 2. "Сиамская кошка" и "Сиамский кот". 
> 5. Опять нет в шахматах. _Ну просто мор какой-то_

----------


## Vadim84

Точки над "ё" пишут только в словарях и в слове "всё", чтобы отличать его от "все". Ну и, кажется, еще в некоторых географических названиях тоже.

----------


## Арина

Какой кошмар... А я ещё о числительных не задала никакого вопроса...
Разве русские и в разговоре всё склоняют? Скажите что нет...   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Скажите что нет...

 *ДА!*  ::

----------


## Alware

> Какой кошмар... А я ещё о числительных не задала никакого вопроса...
> Разве русские и в разговоре всё склоняют? Скажите что нет...

 нет. (но не все и не всегда ::   
*Разбираться в этом вопросе нужно с бутылкой и в хорошей компании.

----------


## Арина

Да или нет?   ::

----------


## Alware

> Да или нет?

 Да , но иногда Нет. зависит от обстоятельств, образованности говорящего, количесива выпитого.... и т.д.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> приму все критики.
> извините на любопытстве

 *corrected:*
приму любую критику
извините за любопытство

----------


## Орчун

[quote=Арина] 

> Moscow,St.Petersburg...dunno for sure.I intend to be enrolled to a russian learning course for a few months in Moscow.I don't know whether it's possible or not...If I'll have time i'ma travel around Russia.

 Мои друзья мне рекомендовали летний курс в Пушкинском институте, в Москве. Может быть, ты о нем уже знаешь. Я собиралась поехать туда, но потом получила место в Питере на вес семестр   :: [/quote:21gk0ubl]  
отлично! я не знаю в какой город в Росии поехать на курсы иностранных языков.я очень хочу увидеть окрестности россии,тк они все разные или все уголки россии. 
P.S:большое спасибо каспер за помощь   ::

----------


## Оля

> А я ещё о числительных не задала никакого вопроса...
> Разве русские и в разговоре всё склоняют? Скажите что нет...

 Мы всегда произносим числительные так же, как пишем их. Я вообще не очень поняла твой вопрос. Ты не могла бы задать его, приведя какой-нибудь пример?

----------


## Оля

> отлично! я не знаю, в какой город в России поехать на курсы иностранных языков. я очень хочу увидеть окрестности россии,тк они все разные или все уголки россии.

 Можно сказать "окрестности города", но не "окрестности России".
Правильно "разные уголки России".

----------


## Орчун

oh tnx again for the correction Оля.You're really good   ::

----------


## Fantomaks

> "Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"

 Правильно эта пословица звучит так: "Для бешеной собаки семь вёрст не крюк".

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Wowik  "Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"   Правильно эта пословица звучит так: "Для бешеной собаки семь вёрст не крюк".

 Я слышал - для бешеной лошади...

----------


## Julienovich

Для хорошего кобеля семь верст не крюк  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Wowik  "Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"   Правильно эта пословица звучит так: "Для бешеной собаки семь вёрст не крюк".

 +1, но это поговорка.

----------


## Indra

> отлично! я не знаю в какой город в Росии поехать на курсы иностранных языков.я очень хочу увидеть окрестности россии,тк они все разные или все уголки россии.

 Но поедешь вполне предсказуемо либо в Москву, либо в Петербург  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Точки над "ё" пишут только в словарях и в слове "всё", чтобы отличать его от "все". Ну и, кажется, еще в некоторых географических названиях тоже.

 И в слове "всё" точки не ставят, пока не возникнет неоднозначность 
А ещё точки ставят в книгах для обучения чтению - для детей и инностранцев. 
Наш форум надо рассматривать как последний упомянутый пункт правил.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  "Для собаки семь вёрст не круг"   Правильно эта пословица звучит так: "Для бешеной собаки семь вёрст не крюк".

 На счет "правильно" не согласен.
1. Можно было бы сказать "полностью". Я написал сокращенный вариант, который можно применить в разговоре с тем, кто уже поговорку зает. 
2. Мне всё-таки кажется, что именно круг, а не крюк более "правильно". 
У Даля читаем в статье круг. "Дать или сделать круг, крюк, обойти вокруг, обходом, непрямо." Но больше в этом значении крюк не упоминается. Всё-таки, когда говорим про путь больше слов с корнем круг. "Обойти вокруг", "дать круголя", "Кружить вокруг". 
"Крюк" в выражении "Дать круг" возник позже из-за смешения похоже звучаших слов с перекликающимся в данном контексте смыслом.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Ещё говорят, что "Лошадь" в Сибири не очень-то и употребляют(употребляли).   "Лошадь" в сибири употребляют всегда (в оценке мощности двигателя автомобиля)

 потому в скобках и написал в прошедшем времени. Сейчас, в век телевидения и Интернета, что угодно употребляют.  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Wowik  Ещё говорят, что "Лошадь" в Сибири не очень-то и употребляют(употребляли).   "Лошадь" в сибири употребляют всегда (в оценке мощности двигателя автомобиля)   потому в скобках и написал в прошедшем времени. Сейчас, в век телевидения и Интернета, что угодно употребляют.

 ещё как

----------


## Julienovich

Я сам из Сибири. Слово "Лошадь" там очень активно употребляют.

----------


## Wowik

> Я сам из Сибири. Слово "Лошадь" там очень активно употребляют.

 Ну это сейчас, а вот Даль про это упоминает:  http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=da ... /33800.htm

----------


## Wowik

> Спасибо!
> А «пес» и «собака» тот же случай?

 А вот «баран» и «овца» случай более запущенный. 
1. Когда хотите подчеркнуть пол животного.
"У моей овца будут ягнята".
2. В зоологии в названии видов животных - "овца".
3. "Овца" - старое общеславянское слово. Мужской род - "овен" считается устаревшим. Употребление "овца" и "баран" не имеет ярковыраженной стилистической окраски. Хотя в грубых выражениях чаще встречается "баран".
4. Устойчивые словосочетания, поговорки, пословицы надо запоминать. С "бараном" их, как мне кажется, больше.
"Сверну в бараний рог".
"Уставился как баран на новые ворота".
"Ты - баран!"
"Ну что ты блеешь, как овца?!"
"В стаде всегда найдется паршивая овца" 
5. В шахматах нет, зато есть в кулинарии - "баранина", "седло барашка", в сельском хозяйстве, как и биологии - "овцеводство", "овечья шерсть".

----------


## Арина

А когда речь идет, н.пр. о черепахе/ жирафе/ верблюде?
Самец/ самка черепахи, жирафы, верблюда?

----------


## Wowik

> А когда речь идет, н.пр. о черепахе/ жирафе/ верблюде?
> Самец/ самка черепахи, жирафы, верблюда?

 *Верблюдица*. Литературное слово.  *Верблюдиха*. Звучит несколько просторечно, но достаточно литературно, чтобы быть использованным у Даля. *Жирафиха*. Еще более просторечно. 
А так - самец самка черепахи/жирафа/верблюда. 
-------------------------------
- Мам, а у жирафихи детки - жирафёнки?

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  А когда речь идет, н.пр. о черепахе/ жирафе/ верблюде?
> Самец/ самка черепахи, жирафы, верблюда?   *Верблюдиха*. Звучит несколько просторечно, но достаточно литературно.  *Жирафиха*. Еще более просторечно. 
> А так - самец самка черепахи/жирафа/верблюда. 
> -------------------------------
> - Мам, а у жирафихи детки - жирафёнки?

 
Верблюдиха   ::   ::   ::  
Ударение на «и»?

----------


## Wowik

> Верблюдиха     
> Ударение на «и»?

 Лучше на "ю"! На "и" будет совсем не культурно!  :: 
По аналогии с "Вербл*ю*дица"

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  Верблюдиха     
> Ударение на «и»?   Лучше на "ю"! На "и" будет совсем не культурно! 
> По аналогии с "Вербл*ю*дица"

 Значит, зависит от контекста...   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Значит, зависит от контекста...

 Не от контекста, а от стиля речи. 
Как мне кажется:
Верблюд*и*ха - вы из деревни, и не умеете правильно говорить.
Вербл*ю*диха - вы из деревни, но переехали в город и пытаетесь правильно говорить.
Вербл*ю*дица - вы прямо городская, культурная и образованная.  ::    
Верблюд*и*ха построено по модели
З*а*яц - зайч*и*ха - зайч*ё*нок

----------


## Wowik

Ой! Еще темка для *Арины* 
Детеныши! 
Детеныш кошки - *котёнок*.
Детеныш лошади - *жеребёнок*.
Детеныш верблюда - *верблюжонок*.
Детеныш черепахи - *черепашонок*.
Детеныш овцы - *ягнёнок*.
Детеныш собаки - *щенок*. _Собачёнок_ в шутливом просторечье.
Детеныш жирафа - возможно *жирафёнок*, но совсем не уверен. Так и оставим "детеныш жирафа"

----------


## Wowik

Кстати про жирафов 
Раньше *жираф* уподребляли в женском роде, а не в мужском.
Животное называлось "*жирафа*". Теперь форма считается устаревшей. 
Соответственно - "самец жирафы".

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  Значит, зависит от контекста...     Не от контекста, а от стиля речи. 
> Как мне кажется:
> Верблюд*и*ха - вы из деревни, и не умеете правильно говорить.
> Вербл*ю*диха - вы из деревни, но переехали в город и пытаетесь правильно говорить.
> Вербл*ю*дица - вы прямо городская, культурная и образованная.    
> Верблюд*и*ха построено по модели
> З*а*яц - зайч*и*ха - зайч*ё*нок

 
Я иностранка- все возможно...    ::

----------


## Indra

> Верблюд*и*ха - вы из деревни, и не умеете правильно говорить.
> Вербл*ю*диха - вы из деревни, но переехали в город и пытаетесь правильно говорить.
> Вербл*ю*дица - вы прямо городская, культурная и образованная.    
> Верблюд*и*ха построено по модели
> З*а*яц - зайч*и*ха - зайч*о*нок

 А я почему-то думала, что нужно говорить верблюд*и*ца - ну и кто я после этого? )))

----------


## Wowik

Шенок - детеныш собаки, волка, лисицы и даже моржа или тюленя. Может ещё кого. 
Рожать детёнышей: 
К*о*шка, кун*и*ца, самка хорька,   - кот*и*ться.
Соб*а*ка, волч*и*ца, лис*и*ца, морж*и*ха, тюл*е*ниха - щен*и*ться. 
Овц*а* -  ягн*и*ться и иногда кот*и*ться (получится ягнёнок)
Свинь*я* - порос*и*ться (получится поросёнок)
Кор*о*ва - тел*и*ться (получится телёнок)
Л*о*шадь - жереб*и*ться (получится жеребёнок)
Коз*а* - коз*и*ться (козл*и*ться) (получится козлёнок)
Кор*о*ва - тел*и*ться (получится телёнок или тёлка)

----------


## Wowik

Еще всплыли термины из сельского хозяйства: 
"Корова"/"Бык"/"Вол".
"Бык" - самец коровы.
"Вол" - кастрированный самец коровы. 
"Свинья"/"Хряк"/"Боров"/"Кабан"/"Вепрь"
"Хряк" - самец свиньи.
"Боров" - кастрированный самец свиньи.
"Кабан" - дикая свинья. Но так часто называют и самца свиньи.
"Вепрь" - устаревшее название кабана.  
"Лошадь"/"Конь"/"Кобыла"/"Жеребец"/"Мерин"
"Кобыла" - самка лошади
"Жеребец" - самец лошади (не путать с жеребенком).
"Мерин" - кастрированный самец лошади.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Арина  Значит нужно писать «ещё»? Потому что я часто замечаю в русских текстах форму «еще»...
> То же самое с еж, елка,...    Все русские - ленивые алкоголики.

 В книгах и всякой периодике часто употребляют "е" вместо "ё". Вот и получается, что разве что в словаре "ё" встретишь. Насчет все/всё: часто по контексту понятно, что имеется в виду.
Печатать можно так, как тебе удобно, но не вздумай заменять одно другим на письме )) 
О водке: Нам, татарам, всё равно, но вот сакэ было бы ничего... 
По поводу "кто-нибудь" и "кто-то": думаю, "кто-то" и "что-то" с частицей "ли" как-то не звучат, не сочетаются. Слышать я это слышу, но какие-либо разумные доводы в пользу своей теории привести не могу ))) Наверное, сакэ уже подействовало...

----------


## Zaya

> 5. В шахматах нет, зато есть в кулинарии - "баранина", "седло барашка", в сельском хозяйстве, как и биологии - "овцеводство", "овечья шерсть".

 И в астрологии ещё. Знак зодиака Овен )

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Арина  Какой кошмар... А я ещё о числительных не задала никакого вопроса...
> Разве русские и в разговоре всё склоняют? Скажите что нет...     нет. (но не все и не всегда  
> *Разбираться в этом вопросе нужно с бутылкой и в хорошей компании.

 А что, разве словаки и хорваты не склоняют??? 
Без бутылки могу сказать, что русские, у которых есть проблемы с числительными, бывает, хитрят, формулируя предложение так, чтобы имя числительное стояло в Именительном падеже. Но тебе на контрольных, видимо, такого счастья не видать )))

----------


## Wowik

> Без бутылки могу сказать, что русские, у которых есть проблемы с числительными, бывает, хитрят, формулируя предложение так, чтобы имя числительное стояло в Именительном падеже. Но тебе на контрольных, видимо, такого счастья не видать )))

 Но в сочинениях и изложениях этим можно воспользоваться  ::

----------


## Арина

> А что, разве словаки и хорваты не склоняют?? 
> Без бутылки могу сказать, что русские, у которых есть проблемы с числительными, бывает, хитрят, формулируя предложение так, чтобы имя числительное стояло в Именительном падеже. Но тебе на контрольных, видимо, такого счастья не видать )))

 Хорваты склоняют только последнее число, у словаков это чуточку сложнее, у русских самые сложные склонения числительных о которых я знаю.
В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»   ::

----------


## Оля

> Хорваты склоняют только последнее число, у словаков это чуточку сложнее, у русских самые сложные склонения числительных, о которых я знаю.
> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

 Такой экзамен не каждый русский сдаст!!   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Хорваты склоняют только последнее число, у словаков это чуточку сложнее, у русских самые сложные склонения числительных, о которых я знаю.
> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

 Такой экзамен не каждый русский сдаст!!   ::   :: [/quote:3ejbgene] 
И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятиста семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятистами семьюдесятью восьмью тысячами девятьсот тринадцатью.
П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятиста семидесяти восьми тысячах девятисот тринадцати. 
(Надеюсь я сделал меньше 3 ошибок).  ::

----------


## Оля

> И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
> Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятиста(м?) семидесяти восьми тысячам девятис(там?) тринадцати.
> В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восьмью тысячами девятьсот тринадцатью.
> П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятиста(х?) семидесяти восьми тысячах девятисот тринадцати.

 Я ни в чем не уверена....   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
> Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятиста(м?) семидесяти восьми тысячам девятис(там?) тринадцати.
> В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восьмью тысячами девятьсот тринадцатью.
> П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятиста семидесяти восьми тысячах девятисот тринадцати.   Я ни в чем не уверена....

 Я тоже, я не знаю французского, но мне говорили, что сам счёт там тоже своеобразный, например 95 в "переводе" звучит как "дважды по 40 и ещё 15".

----------


## Chuvak

Пишите лучше цифрами, грамотеи !!!
(Как я   ::  )

----------


## Wowik

> Я тоже, я не знаю французского, но мне говорили, что сам счёт там тоже своеобразный, например 95 в "переводе" звучит как "дважды по 40 и ещё 15".

 "четырежды-двадцать  пятнадцать" 
Веселей 99
"четырежды-двадцать  десять-девять"
"quatre-vingt dix-neuf"

----------


## Wowik

> И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
> Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятистам семидесяти восьми тысячам девятистам тринадцати.
> В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восьмью тысячами девятьсот тринадцатью.
> П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятисот тринадцати.

----------


## Оля

> П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.

 Может быть, так?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Wowik  П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.   Может быть, так?

 И. Есть что?
Р. Нет чего?
Д. Иду к чему? (*девятистам*)
В. Вижу что?
Т. Доволен чем?
П. Думаю о чём?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Wowik  П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.   Может быть, так?   И. Есть что?
> Р. Нет чего?
> Д. Иду к чему? (*девятистам*)
> В. Вижу что?
> Т. Доволен чем?
> П. Думаю о чём?

 Обрати внимание, я говорила о предложном падеже.
А дательный я и сама тебе исправила на "девятистам".

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.   Может быть, так?

 Да, там столько букв - за всеми и не уследишь.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
> Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятистам семидесяти восьми тысячам девятистам тринадцати.
> В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
> Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восьмью тысячами девятьсот тринадцатью.
> П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятисот тринадцати.

 Мой вариант   ::   
И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати.
Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятистам семидесяти восьми тысячам девятистам тринадцати.
В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать.
Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восемью тысячами девятистами тринадцатью.
П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":ne27crvn        Originally Posted by Wowik  П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.   Может быть, так?   И. Есть что?
> Р. Нет чего?
> Д. Иду к чему? (*девятистам*)
> В. Вижу что?
> Т. Доволен чем?
> П. Думаю о чём?

 Обрати внимание, я говорила о предложном падеже.
А дательный я и сама тебе исправила на "девятистам".[/quote:ne27crvn] 
А может быть всё-таки просто девятиста?

----------


## Оля

> восемью

 Можно и "восемью" и "восьмью".

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Guin  восемью   Можно и "восемью" и "восьмью".

 "5. В числительных четырьмя, восьми в середине пишется ь." 
Уже нельзя - "восьмью" устарело  ::  
Да и то, можно только разве: 
в*о*сьмью-четыре. 
восемь*ю* - это другое слово

----------


## Wowik

> (Надеюсь я сделал меньше 3 ошибок).

 Посчитаем?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Guin  восемью   Можно и "восемью" и "восьмью".   "5. В числительных четырьмя, восьми в середине пишется ь." 
> Уже нельзя - "восьмью" устарело  
> Да и то, можно только разве: 
> в*о*сьмью-четыре. 
> восемь*ю* - это другое слово

 Я посмотрела на Грамоте.ру. Там написано, что можно употреблять оба варианта.

----------


## Wowik

> Я посмотрела на Грамоте.ру. Там написано, что можно употреблять оба варианта.

 Плюрализм и волюнтаризм!
Все по разному пишут, шут бы их побрал!
А людям, вот, экзамены сдавать!

----------


## Guin

Блин, сейчас перечитал свой предыдущий пост, и обнаружил, что кое-где наврал. Попробую исправить: 
Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восемью тысячами девятьюстами тринадцатью.  
Остальное, вроде, более-менее...   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Блин, сейчас перечитал свой предыдущий пост, и обнаружил, что кое-где наврал.

 Ну давайте же подобъем бабки, выложим окончательную версию и посчитаем ошибки  ::

----------


## Guin

Выкладываю, считайте: 
И. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать. 
Р. Пятнадцати миллионов пятисот семидесяти восьми тысяч девятисот тринадцати. 
Д. Пятнадцати миллионам пятистам семидесяти восьми тысячам девятистам тринадцати. 
В. Пятнадцать миллионов пятьсот семьдесят восемь тысяч девятьсот тринадцать. 
Т. Пятнадцатью миллионами пятьюстами семьюдесятью восемью тысячами девятьюстами тринадцатью. 
П. Пятнадцати миллионах пятистах семидесяти восьми тысячах девятистах тринадцати.

----------


## Оля

> Выкладываю, считайте

 У меня _одна_ ошибка   :: 
(Не исправила на "девятьюстами" в творительном)

----------


## Юрка

> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

  Арина, если Вы выучите все правила и научитесь правильно склонять такие числительные, то преподаватели поставят Вам отлично, но носители языка поймут, что Вы - "засланный казачок"   ::

----------


## Арина

[quote=Юрка] 

> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

  Арина, если Вы выучите все правила и научитесь правильно склонять такие числительные, то преподаватели поставят Вам отлично, но носители языка поймут, что Вы - "засланный казачок"  :: [/quote:1o1iycye]   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Арина][quote="Юрка":tjjw8o5s] 

> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

  Арина, если Вы выучите все правила и научитесь правильно склонять такие числительные, то преподаватели поставят Вам отлично, но носители языка поймут, что Вы - "засланный казачок"  :: [/quote:tjjw8o5s]   ::   ::   :: [/quote:tjjw8o5s] 
Шпион  :: 
Это из фильма про "Неуловимых мстителей"
Там один из героев, переодевшись в "казачка" был заслан в штаб белых, чтобы шпионить. Один из белых сомневался в нём и повторял, что мол "казачок-то засланный" (в смысле его заслали шпионить). Фраза стала "крылатой" и употребляется ныне, когда нужно описать специально подосланного "шпиона".

----------


## Арина

Юрка, если вы так считаете, что делать...
Рамил, спасибо за объяснение.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Юрка, если вы так считаете, что делать...
> Рамиль, спасибо за объяснение.

 Не за что  ::

----------


## Alware

[quote=Юрка] 

> В принципе это не трудно, но очень много правил надо запомнить...
> А на экзамене получаем задание типа «просклоняйте 15578913»

  Арина, если Вы выучите все правила и научитесь правильно склонять такие числительные, то преподаватели поставят Вам отлично, но носители языка поймут, что Вы - "засланный казачок"   :: [/quote:1i1e1q3e] 
Я всё почти всегда склоняю.   ::  
И никто про засланность мне еще не говорил.

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, если вы так считаете, что делать...

 Выход один. Сначала, для преподавателей, учите как правильно. Потом, для маскировки, учите с ошибками. С ошибками обещаю помочь.   ::  
Вчера заглянул в "пособие по русскому языку для старших классов". Неужели я всё это когда-то знал ?!  ::

----------


## Арина

Вот предложение: Погода была *плохой*.
Почему нет плох*ая*?  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

По-моему и то и то нормально.

----------


## Оля

> Вот предложение: Погода была *плохой*.
> Почему не плох*ая*?

 Можно употребить оба варианта.

----------


## Арина

Значит, это не зависит от одушевленности?

----------


## Оля

> Значит, это не зависит от одушевленности?

 Нет, конечно  ::

----------


## Vesh

Мне не нравится: "Погода была плохая". "Была плохая погода", - да (по-другому, собственно, никак), а: "Погода была плохая", - нет. Не нравится. Не могу объяснить почему, но мне кажется, что это неправильно.

----------


## Оля

А мне нравится  :P 
И плохая погода тоже  :P

----------


## Оля

> Мне не нравится: "Погода была плохая". "Была плохая погода", - да (по-другому, собственно, никак), а: "Погода была плохая", - нет. Не нравится. Не могу объяснить почему, но мне кажется, что это неправильно.

 Попробуй сказать:
"Мы вышли на улицу. Погода была плохая."
Или:
"Оказывается, погода в тот день была плохая." 
P.S. Это, кстати, к вопросу о том, что самое существенное говорится в конце фразы.

----------


## Vesh

> Попробуй сказать:
> "Мы вышли на улицу. Погода была плохая."
> Или:
> "Оказывается, погода в тот день была плохая." 
> P.S. Это, кстати, к вопросу о том, что самое существенное говорится в конце фразы.

 "Мы вышли на улицу. Была плохая погода". Или: "Мы вышли на улицу. Погода была плохoй".  
Так мне, во всяком случае, кажется.

----------


## Zaya

> Вот предложение: Погода была *плохой*.
> Почему нет плох*ая*?

 Думаю, "плохой" можно чаще встретить в литературных произведения, "плохая" - в разговорной речи.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я посмотрела на Грамоте.ру. Там написано, что можно употреблять оба варианта.   Плюрализм и волюнтаризм!
> Все по разному пишут, шут бы их побрал!
> А людям, вот, экзамены сдавать!

 Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется. 
А вообще не сыпьте соль на рану ) я тоже иногда при склонении числительных то к одному варианту склоняюсь, то к другому )) 
Было и у нас задание когда-то просклонять число 123456789. Правда, это было домашнее задание.   ::

----------


## Lampada

_Плохая погода_ вообще неправильное выражение.  Правильно будет _непогода_.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется.

 Грамота.ру дает "нуль" и "ноль" как равноправные варианты.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется.   Грамота.ру дает "нуль" и "ноль" как равноправные варианты.

 В переводах с английского, я бы использовал нуль для слова null, для слова zero я бы использовал ноль.
(Но это лишь мои заморочки).

----------


## Арина

На лекциях по русскому нас всегда исправляли, если бы кто-нибудь сказал нуль. Мы должны говорить ноль...

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Zaya  Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется.   Грамота.ру дает "нуль" и "ноль" как равноправные варианты.   В переводах с английского, я бы использовал нуль для слова null, для слова zero я бы использовал ноль.
> (Но это лишь мои заморочки).

 The routine converts null values to zero values. 
переведи

----------


## Indra

> На лекциях по русскому нас всегда исправляли, если бы кто-нибудь сказал нуль. Мы должны говорить ноль...

 Навскидку вспоминается минимум одно устойчивое выражение: *"бензин на нуле",* в котором нуль на ноль не заменяется.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Арина  На лекциях по русскому нас всегда исправляли, если бы кто-нибудь сказал нуль. Мы должны говорить ноль...   Навскидку вспоминается минимум одно устойчивое выражение: *"бензин на нуле",* в котором нуль на ноль не заменяется.

 "Он в этом полный ноль" тут на "нуль" тоже как-то менять не хочется

----------


## Оля

Но прилагательное только "н*у*лев́ой"... "Нулевая отметка", "нулевой счет на табло".

----------


## Alware

> Но прилагательное только "н*у*лев́ой"... "Нулевая отметка", "нулевой счет на табло".

 нульный
нулёвый

----------


## Оля

> нульный
> нулёвый

 Буква У.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Zaya  Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется.   Грамота.ру дает "нуль" и "ноль" как равноправные варианты.   В переводах с английского, я бы использовал нуль для слова null, для слова zero я бы использовал ноль.
> (Но это лишь мои заморочки).   The routine converts null values to zero values. 
> переведи

 Контекст дай. Null в базах данных и программировании - есть особое понятие. Оно, кстати, не переводится, так и пишется.
null - пусто (ничего нет) в записи базы данных.
При извлечении данных может произойти ошибка несоответствия типов, поэтому такие значения преобразуются в значения "" (нулевой длины) или 0 (для числовых типов).

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  нульный
> нулёвый   Буква У.

 Совершенно верно.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Zaya  Меня до сих пор тянет "нуль", а не "ноль" написать ) кстати, это-то хоть еще не окончательно устарело? Сама на грамота.ру проверить не могу: окно блокируется.   Грамота.ру дает "нуль" и "ноль" как равноправные варианты.   В переводах с английского, я бы использовал нуль для слова null, для слова zero я бы использовал ноль.
> (Но это лишь мои заморочки).   The routine converts null values to zero values. 
> переведи   Контекст дай. Null в базах данных и программировании - есть особое понятие. Оно, кстати, не переводится, так и пишется.
> null - пусто (ничего нет) в записи базы данных.
> При извлечении данных может произойти ошибка несоответствия типов, поэтому такие значения преобразуются в значения "" (нулевой длины) или 0 (для числовых типов).

 Совершенно верно.
Null - не прерводится без контекста и zero тоже. (нуль, ноль, зеро, пустое значение, null)

----------


## Zaya

> На лекциях по русскому нас всегда исправляли, если бы кто-нибудь сказал нуль. Мы должны говорить ноль...

 О, так говорить и писать - это ж разные вещи )
Я уже толком не помню, но вроде меня учили писать "нуль", хоть и читалось это "ноль". Такой вот переход от "нуля" к "нолю".

----------


## Zaya

> _Плохая погода_ вообще неправильное выражение.  Правильно будет _непогода_.

 "Назавтра погода очень изменилась. Можно сказать, что она превратилась в непогоду. Вместо солнца и тепла - холод и туман". ("Винни-Пух и Все-Все-Все" перевод Бориса Заходера) _
А, одно другому не мешает._ 
Непогода  
Слова    Олев Н.         Музыка   Дунаевский М.  
     Изменения в природе
     Происходят год от года.
     Непогода нынче в моде,
     Непогода, непогода.
     Словно из водопровода
     Льет на нас с небес вода.
     Полгода плохая погода.
     Полгода - совсем никуда.
     Полгода плохая погода.
     Полгода - совсем никуда. 
     	Никуда, никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
     	Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя.
     	Никуда, никуда, но знай, что где-то там
     	Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя. 
     Грома грозные раскаты
     От восхода до заката.
     За грехи людей расплата
     - Непогода, непогода.
     Не ангина, не простуда
     - Посерьезнее беда -
     Полгода плохая погода.
     Полгода - совсем никуда. 
     	Никуда, никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
     	Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя.
     	Никуда, никуда, но знай, что где-то там
     	Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя.
     	Никуда, никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
     	Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя.
     	Никуда, никуда, но знай, что где-то там
     	Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя.
     	Никуда, никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
     	Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя.

----------


## charlestonian

(говорит на чистом русском): Howdy y'all

----------


## nettchie

как можно перевести английское выражение "let's" ? например: let's make a conversation thread. спасибо большое.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> как можно перевести английское выражение "let's" ? например: let's make a conversation thread. спасибо большое.

 Let's =Давай / Давайте

----------


## Арина

Помогите!!! Прошу вас исправить следующе письмо: 
18 сентября, 2006
З.. 
Уважаемая госпожа ..., 
обращаюсь к Вам в связи с приездом в Ваш институт. Подтверждаю приезд следующих студентов из З... в летнем семестре:
...
...
...
Все нужные документы получите по 1 октября. Если с Вашей стороны возникнут какие-нибудь вопроси, прошу Вас писать по следующему адресу: ... 
С уважением,
...

----------


## Guin

> 18 сентября, 2006
> З.. 
> Уважаемая госпожа ..., 
> обращаюсь к Вам, в связи с посещением Вашего института. Подтверждаю прибытие следующих студентов из З... в летнем семестре:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Все нужные (необходимые) документы Вы получите до 1 октября. Если с Вашей стороны возникнут какие-нибудь вопросы, прошу Вас писать по следующему адресу: ... 
> С уважением,
> ...

 IMHO

----------


## Wowik

> 18 сентября, 2006
> З.. 
> Уважаемая госпожа ..., 
> обращаюсь к Вам в связи с прибытием в Ваш институт. Подтверждаю прибытие следующих студентов из З... в осеннем семестре:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Все требуемые документы Вы получите до 1 октября. Если с Вашей стороны возникнут какие-нибудь вопросы, прошу Вас сообщить по следующему адресу: ... 
> С уважением,
> ...

----------


## Арина

Большое спасибо!!!!   ::

----------


## paramita

> Спасибо, Оля! У меня новый вопрос   
> На экзамене получила задание просклонять имя Чарли Чаплин. Мне задал муки творительный падеж...

 Здравствуйте!
Меня интересует выражение "задать мкуи"
Мне задал муки творительный падеж=это значит "мне было трудно просклонять творительный падеж"? 
Дайте пожалуйста ещё примеры с этим вырахением"задать муки".
Спасибо!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Арина  Спасибо, Оля! У меня новый вопрос   
> На экзамене получила задание просклонять имя Чарли Чаплин. Мне задал муки творительный падеж...     Здравствуйте!
> Меня интересует выражение "задать мкуи"
> Мне задал муки творительный падеж=это значит "мне было трудно просклонять творительный падеж"? 
> Дайте пожалуйста ещё примеры с этим вырахением"задать муки".
> Спасибо!

 *Мне задал муки*... = I had problems with...

----------


## Оля

> Мне задал муки творительный падеж=это значит "мне было трудно просклонять творительный падеж"?

 Да.   

> Дайте, пожалуйста, ещё примеры с этим выражением "задать муки".

 Я бы не сказала, что есть такое выражение. Просто Арина так выразилась, и все поняли, что она хотела сказать.
Я бы сказала "мне _доставил_ муки". 
Но такого _устоявшегося_ выражения нет.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by paramita  Мне задал муки творительный падеж=это значит "мне было трудно просклонять творительный падеж"?   Да.        Originally Posted by paramita  Дайте, пожалуйста, ещё примеры с этим выражением "задать муки".   Я бы не сказала, что есть такое выражение. Просто Арина так выразилась, и все поняли, что она хотела сказать.
> Я бы сказала "мне _доставил_ муки". 
> Но такого _устоявшегося_ выражения нет.

 Да, так обычно не говорят - звучит коряво. Более естественно было бы "Я намучалась с творительным падежом".

----------


## crazyrussian

Я - новичок здесь и хотел встретить новых людей. Я - первоначально от С-Петерсгерна Рассиана и приехал сюда, когда мне было 8, но жил здесь в течение 15 лет и потерял мой русский язык, но я учусь снова. Мой друг, если Вы хотите к, но я люблю встречать новых людей и говорящий с людьми.   
Марина Николаевна Дмитрива

----------


## Оля

> Я - новичок здесь и хотела бы встретить новых друзей. Я - родилась в С-Петерсгерна (maybe you mean Санкт-Петербург?) Рассиана (and Россия?) и приехала сюда, когда мне было 8, и жила здесь в течение 15 лет и забыла мой русский язык, но я учусь снова. 
> Мой друг, если Вы хотите к, но я люблю встречать новых людей и говорящий с людьми. This sentence is ununderstandable. 
> Марина Николаевна Дмитриева

  

> Я - русская_ и люблю музыку

 Добро пожаловать  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> С-Петерсгерна

 Oh my... what rules of the English language explain such spelling?

----------


## basurero

> Мой друг, если Вы хотите к, но я люблю встречать новых людей и говорящий с людьми.

 Она имела в виду "my friend, if you want to, but I love meeting new people and talking to people" 
Это буквальный перевод.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Мой друг, если Вы хотите к, но я люблю встречать новых людей и говорящий с людьми.
> 			
> 		  Она имела в виду "my friend, if you want to, but I love meeting new people and talking to people" 
> Это буквальный перевод.

 Никогда бы не догадалась   :: 
А почему здесь "but"? (я не понимаю   ::  )

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by basurero     
> 			
> 				Мой друг, если Вы хотите к, но я люблю встречать новых людей и говорящий с людьми.
> 			
> 		  Она имела в виду "my friend, if you want to, but I love meeting new people and talking to people" 
> Это буквальный перевод.    Никогда бы не догадалась  
> А почему здесь "but"? (я не понимаю   )

 По-моему причины нет.

----------


## Оля

> По-моему*,* причины нет.

 Причины для чего?

----------


## V

Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо написать.

----------


## Оля

> Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо _писать.

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо _писать.

 Честно говоря, я в этом сомневался и почти так написал  :P

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by V  Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо _писать.      Честно говоря, я в этом сомневался и почти было так написал  :P

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by V  Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо _писать.      Честно говоря, я в этом сомневался и почти было так написал  :P

 Почему "было" а не "был"?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Честно говоря, я в этом сомневался и почти что так написал

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Почему "было" а не "был"?

 Because it was not you. "почти что это было так, что я так написал".

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by V        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by V  Я имел в виду, что это слово не надо _писать.      Честно говоря, я в этом сомневался и почти было так написал  :P      Почему "было" а не "был"?

 Слово "было" здесь само по себе, просто означает, что что-то *не сделано*, потому что *в последний момент* планы изменились

----------


## V

And the что after the почти? Это нужно или нет?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

"почти что" == "почти".

----------


## V

so u cant write почти было так написал??

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Можно и так  ::  It's up to you, I suppose.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

"А я почти было так написал!" -- sounds absolutely perfect.
"А я почти что было так написал!" -- also quite good. Maybe a bit old-fashioned.

----------


## V

K, thanks

----------


## Lampada

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 1%FB%EB%EE  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 1%FB%EB%EE  http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ruen/00/0d/d5.shtml

----------


## Scrabus

> "А я почти было так написал!" -- sounds absolutely perfect.
> "А я почти что было так написал!" -- also quite good. Maybe a bit old-fashioned.

 More good to say, IMHO: "А я чуть было так не написал!"

----------


## basurero

> Better to say, IMHO: "А я чуть было так не написал!"

----------

